# Oldie But a Goody



## Karson

I have one of those puppies and they almost break your wrist when you turn them on. A great saw. Yours looks cleaner than mine.

Red spots - Looks like you need to return it to the rental place.


----------



## DanYo

sold … will get one some day !


----------



## tenontim

I have the Craftsman copy of this saw and I wouldn't trade it for any other. Only maintenance I've ever done on it was to take it apart and give it a good cleaning after using it to cut a bunch of Hardi board.


----------



## Frank

Hello bbqking;
--now your going to have to go in and edit that statement above….;''and I know that none of you use them''....LOL.

Yes I have an older Skil 7-1/4 magnesium saw HD 77 and been there, done it and I'm still doing it with that 77. I've used it for all types of woodworking, use it in timber framing for cutting half laps and also cuttting a line into the ends of the timber and then sometimes I finish up with a hand saw….if I'm not using a chain saw, also for cutting scarf joints in timbers, used to use it for gang cutting multiple plywood sheets and the 77 will drive right through, still use it for cutting slabs of wide boards on the end cuts and ripping down the length, use it for all types of 2'' x construction and any time I'm looking at heavy//thick wood, I still grab that 77.

This saw was made to cut some miles of lumber and the worm drive gives it the kick….just remember to all-ways check that oil level.

The only other thing is, from what I've heard these saws are now made//farmed out to other countries, so I'm not sure of there quality now.

and yes, you are right….''these saws are awesome''....

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## FJDIII

For the longest time this puppy was in my hands. Pound for pound the best buy ever. Short of dropping them from the heights they are indestructable. Worm drive all the way for me! Plenty of framers don't want to lug this moose but I was always happy to have one at my side. I have a 6-1/2" model as well that is a little lighter than the 7-1/4" saw.

I'm right handed and the first time I used this saw it was a revelation. You mean I don't have to look over the saw to see what I'm cutting? There's a novel concept. I wondered who in the hell would put a blade on the opposite side of a saw. Sorry lefties!

Here in the Northeast where I am located almost all the framers use the conventional power saws. They are too light for my liking and don't offer the same control when cutting as you get with the heavier more stable worm drive. Man would it be great to be cutting a set of rafters right now and taking in that smell of gear oil and fresh cut pine.

Thanks for the post it brought back a lot of great memories!


----------



## gusthehonky

This was my fist experience with a worm drive, about 10 years ago, when I was new a framing. An old-timer went to lunch and never came back for tools or pay. Two seasons later I upgraded to the mag77 and never looked back. By far the best on the market. Pictured above is a B&D, inscribed with his name and 1970, now retired from work but still sees shop use on sheets or to shorten long stock.


----------



## dsb1829

Yep, those are good ones. I have a direct drive PC saw now, but grew up using those big worm drive skillsaws that my dad had. I like the fact that my PC doesn't feel like it will take my arm off and that it weighs half as much, but taking on hardwood 2in thick I would rather have one of these beasts in hand.


----------



## bbqking

Karson-
Everyone I work with knows the stuff with the red dot belongs to bbqKing, even the rental place.
Frank-
Mine actually has a sticker proclaiming "Proudly Made in the USA"- Hooray!


----------



## Grumpy

Those old tolls are great ones King but usually a lot heavier than the modern version. That can be an advantage sometimes.


----------



## RWR

Read your comments on the wormdrive and decided to bring out my old Black and Decker wormdrive I purchased several years ago for some framing work. Been on the shelf eversince. Put a new Diablo carbide blade on it, and made a sawboard also. Forgot how powerful this puppy is, nothing seems to slow it down when cutting. Probably won't use it too much (use a PC SawBoss for cutting up plywood), but will keep it on tap for tough projects. Yep, it does weigh a ton.


----------



## Josh

I still use my worm drive saw a ton. It is about 16 years old and still works as good as the first day i bought it. They sold a mag version, which was a lot lighter, but i went with the cheaper one. It is real hard on the wrist though.


----------



## miles125

I don't own one but have used them before. Besides the rather hefty weight they are a pleasure to use. Sorta like the hand held version of a Unisaw!


----------



## Timber4fun

I have the Skil HD 77. Great saw. Miles - I kind of like the hefty weight, as it makes for a very stable cut and solid control. I have used other circular saws and they just don't compare. My saw decided to roll off my roof during a project once. It is built like a tank. Glad there wasn't anyone below.


----------



## Julian

I've got two old but strong 6 1/2, and 8 1/4 skilsaws. For rough framing there is no comparison. These are the only saws to use period. I can take one apart, and rebuild it in my sleep. New parts( i.e. tables, triggers,cords, handles) are easily found, so its always best to find them used at garage sales, or flea markets.


----------



## ferstler

I have the Mag 77 version and I have done two things with it.

First, I shortened the 25-foot cord that came with it to a couple of feet. That way, I can select the extension-cord length I want. The 25 footer was just too awkward to deal with at times, and most of my workshop work out on my workdeck gets away with a 12 footer.

Second, I installed a Freud Diablo blade that seems to cut cleaner through tough wood. Also, the stock blade was not a carbide job in the first place.

This saw has been recently uipdated by Skil to a 15-amp version (like the Bosch model that is styled a tad differently) but my 13-amp job sure has enough power to suit me now. It is also about a pound lighter than the standard aluminum version.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## dmoney

the last one my Dad had died after about 12 years. Never changed or checked the oil. I told him that's probably why it stopped working. He said "eh, it was getting pretty beat up anyway." He went and bought a new one and that was about 6 years ago. He thinks this is a maintenance free tool. 

He got hooked on these from doing construction back in the 70s. I got hooked on it because it's the only one we had growing up. Never knew there were lighter ones. This one is really hard for a teenager to handle as I had to.


----------



## BDFan1981

My favorite 77 is the Type 15 version produced from 1979-1985, followed by the Type 16 ("Professional" label) version produced from 1986-1992.

Type 15 label:









Type 16 label:









The gold-plated 50th Anniversary Edition of the 77, from 1987, was based on the Type 16 version.

My opinion is: of the two type numbers of the 77 I prefer, which of the two do you prefer? And how well did these two versions hold up compared to the first version from 1937?

~Ben


----------

